# [H-10 Thrall] Paladin und Priester gesucht



## Lanee (29. Mai 2013)

Das Projekt, welches wir hier vorstellen möchten, besteht seit Juni diesen Jahres. Ins Leben gerufen wurde das Ganze durch drei alte WoW-Hasen, die Ihre ganz eigene Vorstellung vom Raiden und einer guten Gilde haben.

Unsere Erfahrungen, besonders was das Raiden angeht, haben wir seit WoW classic quer durch alle Addons und quer durch alle Intensitätsstufen gesammelt. Vom richtigen &#8222;Pro-progress-Raiden" wollen wir uns distanzieren, da uns dies mittlerweile einfach zu stressig ist. Aber wir glauben an den Erfolg, den man durch das sogenannte &#8222;Semi-progress-Raiding" erreichen kann. Dem setzen wir allerdings voraus, dass die richtige Mannschaft zusammen spielt. Und an dieser Stelle kommt Ihr ins Spiel!

Wir glauben, dass man langfristig nur Erfolg haben kann, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen. Das heißt, wir erwarten, dass die gesamte Raidgruppe gut miteinander auskommt und sich gemeinsam für eine Sache begeistern kann. Wir wollen gemeinsam losziehen um etwas aufzubauen, etwas zu erreichen und diesen Level dann auch langfristig zu halten.

Aus diesem Grund haben wir in den letzten Wochen damit begonnen, eine schlagkräftige 10er Gruppe zusammenzustellen, die ab Patch 5.4 ordentlich mitmischt. Mittlerweile hat sich die Anzahl von bescheidenen drei Gründungsmitgliedern auf insgesamt neun - sehr nette und fähige Leute - verdreifacht. Vor diesem Hintergrund blicken wir entspannt in die Zukunft - ein Auge fest auf den neuen Progress ab Patch 5.4 gerichtet - und sind voller Erwartung weitere sympathische und kompetente Raider für unser Projekt zu gewinnen. 

Jedoch ist eines ganz klar: 
Wir stellen den Progress NICHT vor das Zwischenmenschliche! Wir werden keine Leute aufnehmen oder aber auch langfristig behalten, die nicht zu uns passen, nur weil die Raids sonst nicht zu stande kommen. Wir ziehen niemanden durch die Raids, weil wir unbedingt eine/n 10. Mann/Frau brauchen, obwohl er/sie von allen wegen sozialer Inkompetenz nur belächelt wird.

Allerdings quälen wir uns auch nicht mühevoll durch die Raids nur weil es jemand nicht schafft sein "Movement" zu beherrschen, wir diese Klasse aber &#8222;sooo" dringend aus Setupgründen für das Zustandekommen des Raids brauchen.

Schlicht und einfach: wir wollen mit Gleichgesinnten raiden! Sowohl auf sozialem als auch auf spielerischem Niveau!
Du solltest nicht jünger als 20 Jahre sein, da unser Durchschnittsalter etwa bei 30 Jahren liegt.

Um die angestrebte Raidgröße von 11-13 Streitern zu erreichen, suchen wir derzeit noch folgende Klassen: 

*
*
Paladin (Holy)
Priester (Disziplin)
*


Wir raiden drei mal die Woche.
Donnerstag 20-23 Uhr
Sonntag 19-23 Uhr 
Montag 20-23 Uhr*

Sollte das Ganze nun interessant für Euch klingen, schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Website vorbei oder sprecht uns bei Fragen oder dem Wunsch nach mehr Informationen einfach im Spiel an.

http://www.elementar...ilden-welten.de

Über eine Bewerbung würden wir uns freuen.

Lieben Gruß

Die Elementarwächter


----------



## Lanee (6. Juni 2013)

*update*
Grüße


----------



## Lanee (12. Juni 2013)

*update*


----------



## Lanee (20. Juni 2013)

*update*
Grüße


----------



## Lanee (26. Juni 2013)

*update*

LG 
Die Elementarwächter


----------



## Lanee (4. Juli 2013)

Seit nun gut vier Wochen läuft das Projekt "Elementarwächter" auf dem gutbevölkerten Realm Thrall auf Seiten der Horde. In dieser Zeit hat sich die Anzahl von drei bescheidenen Gründungsmitgliedern auf insgesamt acht - sehr nette und fähige Leute - mehr als verdoppelt. Dank diesem stetigen Zuwachs sind wir immer weniger auf externe Leute für unsere Raids angewiesen, was sich auch eindeutig auf das Vorankommen im Thron des Donners auswirkt. In nun drei verstrichenen IDs konnten wir die Bosse bis einschließlich Primordius erfolgreich bezwingen. Vor diesem Hintergrund blicken wir entspannt in die Zukunft - ein Auge fest auf den neuen Progress ab Patch 5.4 gerichtet - und sind voller Erwartung weitere sympathische und kompetente Raider für unser Projekt zu gewinnen. 

 In diesem Sinne, bis bald!


----------



## Lanee (8. Juli 2013)

*Klassenupdate*

Ich wünsche einen schönen Start in die neue Woche 
LG


----------



## Lanee (16. Juli 2013)

Und wieder ist es Zeit für ein wöchentliches update. :-)
LG Lanee


----------



## Lanee (2. August 2013)

Eine neue Woche aber nur fast die gleiche Suche. 
Ein tollen Hexenmeister haben wir nun schon gefunden.
In diesem Sinne ein /Update.

LG


----------



## Lanee (7. August 2013)

/up*date* 

Grüße an die suchende Buffedcommunity


----------



## Lanee (16. August 2013)

Ein dickes update. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lanee (20. August 2013)

Und up geht die Post.  
Eine schöne Woche an die Suchenden.
LG


----------



## Lanee (2. September 2013)

*schiebt das ganze Ding kräftig nach oben*

Wir suchen immer noch einen Magier & Hexer. 

LG


----------



## Lanee (17. September 2013)

Aus aktuellen Anlass suchen wir momentan noch dringend einen Tank und ein Jägerli.
LG


----------



## Lanee (23. September 2013)

Guten Abend 

Wir haben im Moment den ein oder anderen DD-Slot zu vergeben.
Schaut doch mal vorbei.

LG


----------



## Lanee (30. September 2013)

Es geht vorwärts.
Dennoch suchen wir noch ein klein wenig Verstärkung.

LG


----------



## Lanee (9. Oktober 2013)

Ein kleines Update.
Wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche neue ID. 

LG


----------

